# Can't see icons with new DSL



## lscott (Sep 18, 2006)

Just switched to DSL from dial-up, and the icons or whatever you call the little pictures to left of each forum that show if there are new messages, etc. just show up as boxes with a red X.  I suppose this is some kind of security thing.  I have tried enabling pop-ups but that is not it.  Any suggestions?  I know this is a question for my new service provider but have you run into this before?  Thanks.


----------

